# 1988 bolens st 120 drive belt help!



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

I just purchased a 1988 bolens st120 hydro and am having trouble installing the new belt. I have been able to get the new belt on the machine, but can not seem to figure out how the rear idler and spring are suppose to go. Can anyone please help! I am at my wits end with this!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. Scroll down on these. They may help you.


http://www.samsbolens.com/images/A-H.jpg


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply! I'm looking for the idler pulley and spring location in relation to the drive belt.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ,Beachfan269 !
By drive belt,are you talking for the deck,or the transmission ?
Also, could you post the model,and serial number of the tractor,as MTD made many units,under Bolens name,until 1990.


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

Transmission the belt that goes from the motor to the hydro pum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Beachfan269 said:


> Transmission the belt that goes from the motor to the hydro pum


Will still need the actual model,and serial #'s .
Should be on a sticker ,under the seat,or on the frame.


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

3212h. It has a green 12 hp briggs


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this,...might help.


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you everyone for chiming in! My mower has a pulley near the rear hydro pump that is vertical that is suppose to push down on the belt to keep it from rubbing the belly of the tractor. Problem is, is there is no where to mount the spring to keep the tension on the Pulley. The rear hydro pulley is vertical on my tractor.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Beachfan,
Look thru this manual. If this doesn't work , I'm sure John will find something.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/47347552/bolens-suburban-owners-manual


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

These are what I found on my mower. Please note the pic I enlarged showing the spring idler pulley. This is the pulley that they give no clear instruction on where to put spring.


----------



## Beachfan269 (Apr 21, 2017)

It didn't enlarge for some reason. I'm referring to the spring loaded idler in figure 2-10


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From all I can see, it attaches to the pulley bolt,and then to the plate that holds the forward / reverse selector,on the trans.


----------

